# over-analyzing



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

this has got to be one of the biggest by-products of sad. my brain is always on overdrive; analyzing past conversations word by word, but it is not doing me any good. sleep is starting to turn into a real chore. often takes me hours to fall asleep. worrying about the next day, what i did today to make a jackass out of myself (which is made up in my head, not necesscarily how people perceived me) and just an utter hopeless feeling about life. does anybody have any pointers on how to turn the nagging brain off without drugs or alcohol? i've tried exercise, reading etc. with no avail. my mind is truly becoming my own worst enemy. :bash


----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)

Roscoe said:


> this has got to be one of the biggest by-products of sad. my brain is always on overdrive; analyzing past conversations word by word, but it is not doing me any good. sleep is starting to turn into a real chore. often takes me hours to fall asleep. worrying about the next day, what i did today to make a jackass out of myself (which is made up in my head, not necesscarily how people perceived me) and just an utter hopeless feeling about life. does anybody have any pointers on how to turn the nagging brain off without drugs or alcohol? i've tried exercise, reading etc. with no avail. my mind is truly becoming my own worst enemy. :bash


*I agree it seems like* *over* *analyzing is the main symptom even if you tell yourself its not rational thinking, its still there. I think the best way to get over S.A is to stop caring so much what people think and live your life how you want because you don't have control over what people think anyway. No one can make you feel inferior but yourself.*


----------



## Cindyb (Mar 30, 2010)

Im exactly the same! I lay in bed for so long thinking of every single encounter, what I said what they said.. like "man he threw in the best conversation starter and i didnt even catch it, i just kind of smiled and shrugged..i couldve easily said something funny or asked him a question about it. How can people instantly know what to say when other people talk!?" (aka:have a conversation)
What sometimes works for me is to tell myself im just not letting myself sleep and to stop thinking. I think "breath in, breath out" while im breathing, ahah, and just keep doing it until im breathing deeper and therefore thinking more slowly. I dont know if that would work for you, it doesnt always work for me but it works sometimes. I just have to force myself not to slip back into thought, but its really hard because i feel like if i think about it i can analyze myself and fix myself, but i know im just wasting my time. 
I tell myself that if i get more sleep ill be more alert tomorrow and might be able to have a conversation with someone, haha.


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

Tell me about it. I had a recent argument with an ex I really had some strong feelings for, which made me feel sick. The bad part is I'd feel better but when I start to overanalyze things like I procedurally do, I just made my self sick again. One argument and I felt sick for four days. Thankfully that's out of my system.


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

My thoughts like to keep me awake too. Some nights are worse, when my mind starts replaying _every _flawed conversation I've ever had. :sigh

Like cindyb mentioned, focusing on breathing seems to help. I actually learned it as a meditation exercise - by concentrating on only your breath, you tune out everything else. Any thoughts that wander through your head are gently pushed aside (you accept that they're there, but don't give them any more attention than that). This allows your mind and body to relax, but it takes practice, so if you try it and it doesn't seem to work at first, just keep trying! :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Right on - we need to turn the thoughts outward away from ourselves. We can accomplish FAR more that way!


----------



## arntk519 (Jun 24, 2009)

I've been having trouble with over-analyzing lately too. Been trying to be friends with someone who I only see every couple of weeks and don't always have the oppertunity to talk to. Been over-analyzing the whole situation since January.


----------



## Vine_of_Sodom (Jan 18, 2009)

Everytime something bad happens, or you are afraid of some thing bad happening start concentrating on your breathing. It is the greatest tool for anyone with anxiety disorder or just society in general. 

Count your breaths, count the seconds they take to inhale and to exhale, or even imagine sucking up billions of nitrogen / oxygen/ etc, atoms *(this is what I like to do lol.)

It takes your mind away from all negativities and makes you feel so much better.


----------

